# Has Powermore revamped their engine



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Was just walking through Wally World and seen a Yard machines snow blower and the engine looks completely re done, Didn’t think to see if getting to the carb was any easier or if there was a fuel shutoff or not but I liked the look a bit better than the older style. We shall see next year how hard they are to work on when people can’t get them to start lol.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I hope so...junky freakin motors


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> I hope so...junky freakin motors
> 
> 
> ——————————————
> ...



Just curious, what's so junky about the Powermore engines? I have a Troybilt 24" with a 179cc engine that runs great and even better after adding the impeller kit . It works hard and uses no oil. That small engine works hard and delivers in the worst conditions I encounter. Your conditions may be different than mine though. 



Whimsey


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I think there decent engines myself, Just HATE the design and lack of place to add a fuel shutoff, Also toughest one to get to the carb.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> I think there decent engines myself, Just HATE the design and lack of place to add a fuel shutoff, Also toughest one to get to the carb.




Exactly... I had to do an eng transplant on a blower cuz the hole in the case that the shaft goes through warped and the shaft seal wouldn’t seat just blows out and oil goes everywhere, it was a early model and no parts were available.


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> I think there decent engines myself, Just HATE the design and lack of place to add a fuel shutoff, Also toughest one to get to the carb.


I’ve seen the new looking powermores at home, carbs are much more accessible. But I forgot to see if they have a fuel valve now. For the old style powermores I add a shut off through a hole in the cover.


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

whimsey29 said:


> Just curious, what's so junky about the Powermore engines? I have a Troybilt 24" with a 179cc engine that runs great and even better after adding the impeller kit . It works hard and uses no oil. That small engine works hard and delivers in the worst conditions I encounter. Your conditions may be different than mine though.
> 
> 
> 
> Whimsey


No, Powermore is not junk, do the proper maintenance and you'll be fine. They get a bad rap because an overwhelming number of people who own an MTD don't take care of them.

And yes they are redesigned (controls, electric start & poly tanks).

I can get to my carb if I want to drain it. If I was to want to replace it, there's a plastic apron running around the under side, removing a few screws and it'll pop off giving you access.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

honestly carburetors on first generation powermores are not the bad to do. i do a few a week at work, there is one screw on the electric starter switch you have to remove and 6 10mm bolts. i just pull upwards on the muffler shield then pull out the the throttle lever with a pair of vise grips. after that the plastic pulls out then there are 2 10mm bolts for an air intake guide you have to remove that also holds down the primer line and kill wires. after you remove those 2 bolts and disconnect your primer line you have full access to the carburetor. the new ones save like 5 minutes


----------



## LawnToro (Dec 28, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> I think there decent engines myself, Just HATE the design and lack of place to add a fuel shutoff, Also toughest one to get to the carb.


The redesigned engine eliminated that issue. The carb is now accessible after removing only two or three bolts. 


The Powermore engines aren't terrible, but they are not the best. They are a cheaply built chinese Kohler/Honda knockoff. The biggest issue with them are the carbs. They are extremely sensitive to ethanol, and they are very prone to surging. When they run, they do run well though, and they are excellent performers.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well from what I am seeing I am liking them more, Back to a plastic tank is great, Hate dealing with rusted tanks as I have a pile of them sitting it the corner, Will fill them vinegar and dissolve the rust and then clean out the rust to try and save them, Hoping the others follow with the plastic tanks.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

arienskids said:


> honestly carburetors on first generation powermores are not the bad to do. i do a few a week at work, there is one screw on the electric starter switch you have to remove and 6 10mm bolts. i just pull upwards on the muffler shield then pull out the the throttle lever with a pair of vise grips. after that the plastic pulls out then there are 2 10mm bolts for an air intake guide you have to remove that also holds down the primer line and kill wires. after you remove those 2 bolts and disconnect your primer line you have full access to the carburetor. the new ones save like 5 minutes



I never thought it was that big of a deal. Except that stupid starter screw. What were they thinking?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Stability said:


> No, Powermore is not junk, do the proper maintenance and you'll be fine. They get a bad rap because an overwhelming number of people who own an MTD don't take care of them.
> 
> And yes they are redesigned (controls, electric start & poly tanks).
> 
> I can get to my carb if I want to drain it. If I was to want to replace it, there's a plastic apron running around the under side, removing a few screws and it'll pop off giving you access.



I agree with this 100%.


----------

